# After the race



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

What do you / your yacht club / sailing club / whatever, do AFTER the race?

My sailing association is a paper club - we own no property. After the weekly race a bunch of the racers gather near some picnic tables in the closest marina and have a beer, rehash the race, and socialize. The boat I race on is from the next harbor over. So we just hang out on the boat. 

I'm going to race my boat in the spring series, the a few crew from my regular boat. I'm trying to decide if we should hang out on near the picnic tables or stay together on my boat.

Comments?

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I race mainly out of yacht clubs, but typically the crew hangs out on the boat for a beer, or perhaps join a nearby crew on their boat. Then we will migrate to the clubhouse.

For the multi club events the host club allows temporary mooreage for visiting boats so they can come up to the bar and be social. Sometimes the visiting boats opt to go back to their own clubs and socialize among themselves.

It really depends on the logistics of where the boat lives vs where the party is, but if it were me I would gravitate to the group BBQ/picnic area where the rest of the fleet is. It's more fun to talk to your competitors and hear their stories than sit with the same 6 guys and rehash our own race.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Barry,

Is there a place you could barbecue near those picknic tables? I'd be thinking about grilling some hot dogs, burgers &/or veggie burgers (for those so inclined) as an inducement. 
I don't think I need to mention beer.

Socialization with other boat crews after a race is half the fun of racing.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I spent many years racing in Annpolis. Our crew spent lots of time socializing together. It was always important to have as be a few min err NTS post race with the crew at it's conclusionion on board. We then gravitated to the whole group FF or rehashing and networking. 

It also led to opportunities to race or do regattas on another boat with the contacts I made.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Duck Dodge (Seattle's Tuesday nite series, which you can almost call racing) has a raft-up in the middle of the lake. Usually 10-30 boats come out.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

It's really not legitimate sailboat racing if there's not a bar at the finish. Why else would you race to get there if not to be first at the bar? Last place buys a round for all the other captains and crew. It's a real motivator to make bad sailors better!!! and the stories seem to get more and more embellished with each passing round. Go Figure


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

We have a building and docks. Also a double tap keg fridge so, beers after. We have patio seating, large grill are, and a fire pit. Close to bars and restaurants too.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

BarryL said:


> I'm going to race my boat in the spring series, the a few crew from my regular boat. I'm trying to decide if we should hang out on near the picnic tables or stay together on my boat.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> ...


Depends on which is more comfortable and how much your crew drinks. I used to race a Beneteau 42.7. It held 11 people while slightly crowded after a race. It also had 2 fridges and a deep liquor cabinet. Unless we were heading to the yacht club it was the best place to be. At least once the owner had trouble getting crew off the boat. "Can't I just sleep it off here?"


----------

